# Togoudo Colly



## Dany (Oct 16, 2015)

This one is a solution for a camera collection with space limitation on shelves
This Colly camera is quite common but is nevertheless  attractive to collectors like me. 
Manufactured by Togoudo during the ealy fifties, this "Hit" camera is known to produce poor quality negatives.
But what a nice toy !

Daniel


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2015)

That is a funky, bulbous looking camera, I like it. What's the deal with the medallion? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2015)

My very first camera was a "Hit type" purchased for $1 at a Fisherman's Wharf souvenir store in San Francisco. I shot up the little roll of film in short order but, alas, my parents couldn't find anywhere to get the tiny film developed so I never saw the results.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 16, 2015)

Bought one of these or one like it in the mid 50's, mail order for a couple of $ from an ad in the back of a comic book (Spy Camera!  Works! and all that).  Carefully loaded it and was lucky enough to have an aunt with a processing tank and chemistry.  Remember the film coming out all black.


----------



## Dany (Oct 17, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> That is a funky, bulbous looking camera, I like it. What's the deal with the medallion?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The "medallion" is a one Euro coin. Useful to give the scale...only to people having euros in their pocket ;o)


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 17, 2015)

Dany said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > That is a funky, bulbous looking camera, I like it. What's the deal with the medallion?
> ...


Oh I see. Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

